# Bahnsteuerung zu langsam



## PeterEF (16 November 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer Bahnsteuerung:

Eine Schneidanlage soll Bahnen aus jeweils geraden Abschnitten zwischen zwei Punkten abfahren, die max. Abweichung darf dabei 1mm nicht überschreiten (x-Bereich ca. 2000 mm, y-Bereich ebenso)

Algorithmus:

-aus Istwert und Sollwert der Position wird eine Abweichung für x und für y bestimmt (ex, ey)
-die absolut größere der beiden Abweichung gibt die Sollgeschwindigkeit vor (in dieser Richtung muß schneller gefahren werden), die Achse mit der kleineren Abweichung folgt nach im Verhältnis der Abweichungen ex/ey bzw. ey/ex
-überlagert zu dieser Sollgeschwindigkeit wird eine Rampe zum Anfahren bzw. Abbremsen und eine maximale Geschwindigkeit
-weiterhin wird die maximale Sollgeschwindigkeit verringert, je mehr die Bahn um die Ecke führt: je größer der Winkel zwischen aktueller und neuer Bahnkurve, desto kleiner die max.Geschwindigkeit (damit die Ecken nicht rund werden)
-der Regler besteht aus einer Kaskade: oben Geschwindigkeitsregler, unten die Positionsregler, das sind normale P- bzw. PI-Regler
-bei Annäherung an den Sollwert wird abgebremst, wenn |ex| und |ey| kleiner als eine minimale Abweichung werden, gilt der Zielpunkt als erreicht und der nächste Sollwert wird angefahren

Problem: Güte ist ok, das Ganze reagiert zu langsam. Wenn die Geschwindigkeit in akzeptable Bereiche kommt, läßt die Güte zu wünschen übrig.
Das System läuft auf einem IPC, Tastzeit ist 1 ms, Istposition über Inkrementalgeber erfaßt, Stellantriebe sind hydraulisch.

Die Hardware habe ich nicht ausgesucht und kann darauf auch keinen Einfluß nehmen..... :evil: 

Wer kennt Möglichkeiten, den Regelalgorithmus schneller zu machen? :?:  :?:  :?:

Peter


----------



## Kurt (16 November 2004)

meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, brauchts du einen Positionsregler mit einer 'velocity feed forward gain'. Bei CNC's gibt es dann noch eine 'acceleration feed forward gain' die dann nur bei der Beschleunigung wirkt.
Im Drehzahlregler sollte nach Möglichkeit keinen I Anteil sein, weil du sonst der Schleppfehler nicht weg bringst.
Wie das mit Hydraulikelementen ist, keine Erfahrung.

auf die schnelle gefunden:
siehe hier scroll runter bis *Feed Forward Loops*

kurt


----------



## PeterEF (17 November 2004)

Danke erstmal für den Tip, wenn man erstmal ds Schlagwort 'contouring' kennt findet man doch recht viel...

Sowas wie 'feed forward gain' haben wir prinzipiell schon eingebaut. Vielleicht machen wir noch mal Versuche, und drehen an dem Parameter gezielter rum.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------

